# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  Miracle Xiaomi Login Edition 1.63 Released on (28th April 2022) Exclusive Tool

## mohamed73

Version 1.63 (28th April 2022) *📍 No Need any Authorized Tool.* *📍* *No Need any Xiaomi ID.* *📍* *No Need any BOX/Dongle.*   *[X] Miracle Xiaomi Tool v1.63 (Login Edition) * *MediaTek & Qualcomm Unified Update*  *1. MTK Improve Unlock Boot-Loader,Relock Boot-Loader
      A. Add New Detection Type
      B. Add New Decryption Method 
2. MTK Improve Auth Bypass
     A. Improve Kamakiri2 Support for All CPU
     B. Add Kamakiri2 Selected
     C. Add Auto Auth Bypass Selected 
3. Qualcomm Add New Model Support:*  *Redmi Note 10 (Qual)**Redmi 6 Pro (******)**Redmi 6 Pro (India)**Mi9 Lite (Pyxis**Mi8 Lite(Platina)**MI POCO M3**Redmi Note 9(4G**Redmi 9T(2)**Redmi 9 Power*  *
4. Qualcomm Improve Auto Detect  Loader 
5. Qualcomm Add New Loaders for Auto Detect Mobile * *6. Fix some bugs*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] # Must Install Driver After Reset with Meta Mode  - Start phone in recovery mode (Press Volume down + Power)
- wipe Data from recover   *  **    * * *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **

----------

